

Ask HN: Haiku? - Red_Tarsius

<p><pre><code>  Reply in haiku.
  See one you like? Upvote it!
  Gather points to win!
</code></pre>
Original thread (6 years ago): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=780569
======
MichaelCrawford

        There was a young lady from Bright
        Who traveled much faster than light.
        She made love one day
        In a relative way
        And came on the previous night.

